# To leave in main tank or make a breeded tank



## cdbaby123 (May 25, 2021)

I have gravid platy, she came that way from the pet store.... I have never had fry before and I am really confused with all the information online. Should I leave her in the main tank and let nature do it's thing or move her to a breeder tank and then have a ton of fry???? I have ready that the breeder tank will stress them out and I do not want to hurt a healthy adult fish. Thoughts????


----------



## Thegoldfisher (Jun 29, 2021)

Leave her in the main tank (the tanks shes in) place some good hiding places for the fry when they are born like small caves, plants etc. and let nature do its thing.


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
@Thegoldfisher's suggestion is great!
You can also leave her in the main tank until you spot her laying down on the bottom of the tank /being alone or hiding, move her to the breeding tank because these behavior indicates that she is about to give birth to platy fry! After she gives birth put her back into the main tank. This method is to save more fry from being eaten. And don't forget to feed them nutritious food!

Hopes this helps next time!


----------

